# Deck beams meeting at corner post



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you notching the post.?
Will both 2 x 12 be sandwiched together or one on the outside and one on the inside of the post.?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Unless you will be parking the car on the deck you're over thinking this deck project.


----------



## tjerome (Jul 27, 2015)

ron45 said:


> Are you notching the post.?
> Will both 2 x 12 be sandwiched together or one on the outside and one on the inside of the post.?


I'm not committed either way - I'd prefer just a post cap as that seems easier. And I was just going to sandwich them together.


----------



## tjerome (Jul 27, 2015)

@SeniorSitizen No doubt there. I just can't visualize how these two beams will come together (correctly/safely) over that beam.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I see your new comment states over the beam. they make ties for that..

https://www.google.com/search?q=sim...X&ved=0CGkQsARqFQoTCLTUuJm49McCFcReHgodpRIIkA


----------



## tjerome (Jul 27, 2015)

I was planning on running the 2x12's together/sandwiched. I'm okay with notching the beams if needed as well. Just wasn't sure if I notched the corner post if that would leave enough post left over, with two separate beams resting on it, to bolt the beams to.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

What method will you use, on top or notched.?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Notching wood posts is a waste of time and effort. As the joist shrinks there is no value there and the ledge end grain does nothing but provide a surface to collect and hold water.

Two joist sandwiched promote rot between the two for obvious reasons. Separate the joist and double post at the corner or use a Simpson hanger for the second inside joist.


----------



## tjerome (Jul 27, 2015)

ron45 said:


> What method will you use, on top or notched.?


If I go with on top, is the attached image an acceptable way for the (2) 2x12 beams to meet on top of the 6x6 post?


----------



## tjerome (Jul 27, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Notching wood posts is a waste of time and effort. As the joist shrinks there is no value there and the ledge end grain does nothing but provide a surface to collect and hold water.
> 
> Two joist sandwiched promote rot between the two for obvious reasons. Separate the joist and double post at the corner or use a Simpson hanger for the second inside joist.


I tend to agree with the notching - seems almost a decorative preference. And the rot issues of sandwiching make sense as well. Although I can't visualize what you mean in regards to separating the joist and double posting the corner. I've already poured the footings if you mean to add another footing/post.

Thanks by the way for your input!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The photo, that would work.
I would run the 2 x 12's where the ends overlap each other.
This would tie everything in better like that of top plates on a wall.

I would also notch the outer portion of the post 3" deep by the width of the beam. It will look the same as your picture but the post behind it wouldn't really be seen.
This would strengthen it by good bit.


----------

